# Manual or Info on old 1983 S2 18' 5.5



## CherylZZ (Jul 22, 2013)

Just bought her from charity, looking for advice and any manual, specs etc. on getting back in the water - new boat owner. Got the bug from women's learn to sail weekend then off shore sailing school Ft. Myers beach. Sailing out of Holland Mi. Thanks so much,  Cheryl Z


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome aboard! The S2's were usually pretty good boats.

Here are some specifications:
Sail sSpecifications from UK sails
S2 5.5

I think the S2's were actually built in your area.

You can also try contacting the S2 Owner's Association:
Good Old Boat - Owners' Associations

Hope this helps!


----------



## CherylZZ (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks so much for the great info, it was what I was looking for. I just returned to the area and have been looking for an easy day sailer...this will be an adventure...would love to see one rigged up.

 Cheryl


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Two more links for you:
Pictures (scroll down to the 5.5):
S2 Sailboat Photo Gallery

Line drawings and other info:
S2 5.5 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com

Good luck!


----------



## CherylZZ (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks again, looking forward to learning while enjoying the multifaceted challenge... All while being on out on the water.

Cheryl


----------

